# First Time poster:  Entire boneless chuck roast smoke technique  [BEEF BUTTE]



## gamehawg (Dec 22, 2010)

23 lb chuck  $1.99 a lb at Tom Thumb

Have your assistant begin tenderizing:








Trim excess:







Rub:  salt/pepper/garlic powder/dried jalapeno sprinkles

Smoker:  Masterbuilt 40

smoked @ 210 with mesquite/red oak 

When Internal temp reaches 165 wrap with heavy duty foil and into foil pan to retain juices.







take off at 185 and rest for hour Peaked at 190 +   *Retain juice* slice or pull like pulled pork and toss with *juices* from foil.







serve with Hawaiian sweet rolls…no sauce necessary.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 22, 2010)

First off welcome Game Hawg to SMF. Now your huge chuck looks awesome and I sure would like to have one of them sammies too. I really like your helper too. A real wood chips off the ole block.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 22, 2010)

That looks awesome and quite a first post. Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. I'm gonna move your thread to the "Roll Call" section so you can get a proper SMF welcome


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcom there Game Hawg..  I must admit that I have never seen a chuck roast that big before.  That's a great looking chunk of cow.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Hawg! That is one prodigious looking chunk o' chuck! Wish I could find one that big around here.


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 22, 2010)

Dang it Hawg, I have a place for RENT or for rent free for BEEF like that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!!!!!! Hopefully I am giving you thumbs up and not a chicken leg, new things we can do.


----------



## tbakko (Dec 22, 2010)

Good lookin' beef, Hawg. I like that you assisted the little guy with the heavy work.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome Game Hawg and with a start like that you will be teachin all of us some new tricks real soon


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 22, 2010)

Well welcome th "SMF".  Looks like that little smoker is getting into it.  LOL


----------



## meateater (Dec 22, 2010)

What a great first post with that beast.


----------



## wbrian (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF!  Amazing piece of meat there.  I bet it was fantastic, too.  Probably feed a couple people with that, huh?

Looking forward to more posts like that!

Enjoy,

Brian


----------



## gamehawg (Dec 23, 2010)

Many thanks for all the comments, I figgered I should give back to the community as I have gotten some great ideas as well as repair tips for my masterbuilt here. 

When any of the big box grocery stores has value packs on sale just go up to the counter and ask for one in the bag at the value price.  They tag it and off you go. 

I trimmed about 5 pounds off a 23 pounder which goes in the grinder, so I get 5 pounds of fresh ground chuck and that brick of smokey greatness for 47 bucks...

dah ya.


----------



## alelover (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome. That is a very impressive hunk-o-meat you got there. I wonder how big the cow was. YIKES!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## rdknb (Dec 23, 2010)

Very good job.  I love chuck roast sammies


----------



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2010)

Now that's a hunk o' beef.  I've rolled and tied a whole lot of those boneless chucks for church groups and such. Great job and welcome to SMF.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 23, 2010)

Looking good!


----------

